# 2009 Dallas Mavericks Draft Thread



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Any predictions on who we are going to draft ?


----------



## Sleepepro (Oct 24, 2008)

Hoping for either Maynor/Teague/Willams/Young


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Sam Young Please!


----------



## Sleepepro (Oct 24, 2008)

Young would bring a lot of toughness to the team


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Defenders would go nuts having to face an array of fakes from Dirk and then Young :whistling:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Can't say I'm shocked.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> We got the exact guy we wanted and picked up a couple future 2nds as well Hopefully we arent done ! #fb
> 22 minutes ago from web


From Cuban's twitter


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Cuban still thinks our roster can compete for a championship...


----------



## Sleepepro (Oct 24, 2008)

So we get 
PG Booby, that's what I'll call him
PG/SG Nick Calathes won't see him till next year because of his contract
SF/PF Nivins eh...

Sam Young was right there


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Sleepepro said:


> So we get
> PG Booby, that's what I'll call him
> PG/SG Nick Calathes won't see him till next year because of his contract
> SF/PF Nivins eh...
> ...


I don't think Young will amount to much in the NBA. Maybe he will find a way to stick around, but he is already 24 and there are serious flaws in his game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dallas Mavericks introduce Beaubois, Nivins: http://www.dallasnews.com/video/dallasnews/sports/index.html?nvid=375135


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Beaubois has been doing well in summer league play.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I hope he can contribute next year.


----------

